# Where to go now?



## DireAvenger (Dec 27, 2006)

HQ : 

Farseer w/ spirit stones, fortune, and doom 

Avatar 

Elites: 

7 striking scorpions w/ exarch (scorpion's claw, shadowstike) 

7 fire dragons w/ exarch (firepike), mounted in a wave serpent w/ twinlinked brightlances, star engines, spirit stones 

6 howling banshees w/ exarch (executioner) 

Troops: 

3 squads 10 Dire Avengers w/ exarchs (2x catapults and bladestorm) 

1 squad 6 rangers upgraded to pathfinders 

1 sqaud 6 jetbikes w/ 2 shuriken cannons 

Fast Attack: 

1 squad 5 warp spiders w/ exarch (hit and run) 

Heavy support: 

2 fire prism tanks w/ holo-fields, spirit stones 

1 wraithlord w/ twin-linked missle launchers 




thats my army right now at about 2200 points. ive only played with it sparingly so far and Im still getting used to it, but what should be added/ changed? 

Im thinking about adding more Dire Avengers and taking out the jetbikes, getting a full squad opf ten pathfinders, and adding swooping hawks. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I would run the wraithlord with brightlance-EML so that you can fire 2 shots a turn, its slight more expensive, but as he has the increased BS, i think its one place the brightlance is worth being.

You seem to have plenty of anti-hoard in the direavengers, so i dont really thin you need anymore at the moment, but more anti-tank and monsterous creature killing wouldn't go amiss. Like you have said more pathfinders would be good, taking a second squad would be preferable, as you can split fire if you want to OR combine the fire of both squads if something needs to die.

At the moment you've filled most slots[although obviously you dont need to use everything in every game] Fast attack you could add a unit of swooping hawks for tank hunting or shooting hoards and objective grabbing. Shining spears could be worth a look. Using them to help out your other cc elements, finish off understrength units and deliver hammerblows where nessacary.
Maybe add another waveserpent to carry the banshees[depending how you use your banshees] if so take scatterlaser/shuriken cannon and swap it with the firedragons serpent, so that you can have a tank killer tank with your cc unit and a troop killer with your tank hunters.


----------



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

good advice jig, i'd also say take the stuff you like the models for. It seems like everything works now so you can afford to do it and adapt your style to suit


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

why give the spiders hit and run? if they get in combat theyre probably going to die so it seems a bit of a waste to me. id make the banshees up to 10 men but other than that id say it was pretty good.


----------



## DireAvenger (Dec 27, 2006)

yeah that's good advice. i had been thinking about most of those things and it seems like my ideas should go well


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

> why give the spiders hit and run? if they get in combat theyre probably going to die so it seems a bit of a waste to me.


youve answered your own question there. If spider get charge by something like a sentinal they can hurt it and will be held up for the whole game. they have a 3+ save so can hold up ok against any non-dedicated assault units. Aslo vs a very shooty army "tau" you can shoot, and then assault as they are in a lot less trouble in CC then if they fail to get behind cover and get shot at. Then at the end of the tau assault phase they jump out and do the same again.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The reason to give them Hit and Run isn't because you WANT them in close combat. Quite the opposite, really. If they manage to get charged, which may happen from time to time, they can jump out and continue shooting.


----------

